# pppd in FreeBSD 8.0 (?)



## Dara (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, maby somebody could help.. 

Problem:

in Freebsd 8.0-beta1, first there is no pppd, then you cant add device ppp to the kernel:

```
config: Error: device "ppp" is unknown
```

if you add pkg pppd it wont run because you are missing the kernel module, and there is no if_ppp to be loaded in /boot/kernel

Am i missing something ? or is this 

/Daniel


----------



## aragon (Jul 16, 2009)

Pretty sure pppd(8) was dropped from 8.0 when the new tty layer was written.  Use ppp(8) - it is included in base and is vastly superior to pppd(8).  I'm amazed people still use pppd(8) as ppp(8) has been around since FreeBSD 2!


----------



## Dara (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok, i will try that then.. thank you.


----------



## pckizer (Apr 1, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Pretty sure pppd(8) was dropped from 8.0 when the new tty layer was written.  Use ppp(8) - it is included in base and is vastly superior to pppd(8).  I'm amazed people still use pppd(8) as ppp(8) has been around since FreeBSD 2!



One of the things I keep running into, though, is the use of pppd(8) by a variety of tools (l2tpd for instance) when trying to set up road-warrior VPN configs.  In those tools, not only does the tool explicitly have a #define pointing to /usr/sbin/pppd, but it also expects to do some command-line configuration of the pppd behaviour.  I've been playing with trying to make it use 'ppp -direct' instead, but suffering horrible failures trying to do so.  [Ideally I'd like to be able to tell my laptop to just use the Cisco-style connections where racoon provides the needed connections via a mode_cfg section rather than invoking a PPP-style back-end, but I'm getting Phase1 receive failures I'm still trying to work through on that possibility.]

Does anyone have a working set of racoon and related configs that accepts road-warrior VPN clients (authenticated in any form: PSK, Cert, or hybrid with some system-level authenticator on the back-end like PAM/LDAP/etc) on a FreeBSD 8.x server?

For now, I'm doing both of still working on the Cisco-style [as according to the built-in Mac 10.6 client] mode_cfg and the phase 1+2 necessary to get me there as well as moving back to a FreeBSD 7.x system so I can at least get an l2tp-style known-working config going while I work out the other problems.


Thanks.


----------

